# Translation help



## Bamabow (May 21, 2003)

Hi guys,

I'm going to suprise my wife with a set of custom arrows. Onestringer will be designing the wraps. I would like to decorate the wraps with a Kudu head and have an inscription in Afrikaans. I would love to hear some suggestions (keep it clean please :wink along the lines of "Lady hunter" or "Kudu Hunter" or something that is an authentic Afrikaans term for an avid female hunter. My wife has hunted there twice and is as hooked as anyone I've ever seen.
We are returning to South Africa next June. I want her to be sporting unique arrows that reflect her affection for both hunting and south africa.

I look forward to hearing your sggestions.

Cheers:darkbeer:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bama

There are no truly authentic Afrikaans words for a female hunter but you could give the arrows the following names:

English:

1. Spiral Horn Huntress
2. Huntress of the Spirals
3. African Huntress

Afrikaans:

1. Juffrou Jagter (Madam Hunter)
2. Koedoe Jagter (Kudu Hunter)
3. Boogjagter (Bowhunter)

Hope these will do? I'm sure some of the other guys will also come up with a few great names.

All the best

Engee


----------



## Skirt (Feb 18, 2008)

Just an idea:


Kudu Koningin which is Afrikaans for Kudu Queen


----------



## Bamabow (May 21, 2003)

Hey, these are great guys...Dankie :cheers:


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

What about KuduNooi? It means Kudu girl.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Net nie Bloubul Ridder nie!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Pyl Meisie - "Arrow Chick" ?


----------

